# größere SSD für Medion Akoya E4254



## marvin_ (5. Juni 2018)

*größere SSD für Medion Akoya E4254*

Hallo,

ich bin stark an dem Medion Akoya E4254 interessiert.
Allerdings habe ich eine Frage. Warum passen da nur M.2 SSD´s auf SATA-Basis rein, deren maximaler Speicherplatz 256 gb nicht überschreitet?
Wird das Softwaremäßig nicht unterstützt oder passen größere SSD´s (z.B 500gb) da garnicht rein?

Also ich würde dann z.B diese SSD hier nachrüsten: 250GB WD Blue M.2 2280 SATA 6Gb/s 3D NAND (WDS250G2B0B) - M.2 SSDs | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

Grüße


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: größere SSD für Medion Akoya E4254*



marvin_ schrieb:


> Warum passen da nur M.2 SSD´s auf SATA-Basis rein, deren maximaler Speicherplatz 256 gb nicht überschreitet?


Medion halt, kastriert bis zum Geht nicht mehr.




marvin_ schrieb:


> Also ich würde dann z.B diese SSD hier nachrüsten: 250GB WD Blue M.2 2280 SATA 6Gb/s 3D NAND (WDS250G2B0B) - M.2 SSDs | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Grüße


Das wird nichts werden.
Medon schneidet alles ab, was kein Geld bringt und wenn es Steckplätze sind.


----------



## marvin_ (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: größere SSD für Medion Akoya E4254*

Hm ok Danke, aber hat das Akoya dafür nicht extra einen Schnellsteckplatz?
Aldi-Notebook: Medion Akoya E4254 mit einfacher SSD-Nachrustung fur 299 Euro - Discountfan.de
sorry ne bessere Seite hab ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.


----------



## pedi (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: größere SSD für Medion Akoya E4254*

wuselsurfer blubbert schmarrn.
das akoya hat einen schnellsteckplatz, und die von dir verlinkte ssd funktioniert im akoya.
Das Medion Akoya E4254 bietet zwei Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten: Einerseits  per MicroSD-Kartenleser, andererseits per M.2-SSD mit SATA-Controller.  Für letztere steht ein Einbauplatz vom Typ 2280 bereit.


----------



## airXgamer (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: größere SSD für Medion Akoya E4254*

Wollen wirs hoffen. Wäre nicht der erste Rechner aus dem Hause Aldi mit Whitelist für SSDs, sprich es gehen nur die die auf der Liste stehen.

Ich kenne den Rechner nicht, mir bleibt damit nur dir viel Erfolg zu wünschen (und melde dich bitte ob es geklappt hat).


----------



## marvin_ (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: größere SSD für Medion Akoya E4254*

Ich werde berichten wenn ich mir es kauf. 70% wahrscheinlich.
Hat jemand zufällig Erfahrung wie die Tastaturen bei den Akoya Convertible Vorgängern waren (Geben die Tasten nach ?)
Ich hatte die Tage ein Asus Vivobook der F-Reihe bestellt und ausprobiert und habe mMn eine extrem mieße Tastatur, schlechte Akkulaufzeit und ein mittelprächtiges Panel erhalten.
Da habe ich mich zu arg auf die sonst so tolle Marke verlassen und demenstprechend finde ich es auch ein wenig cool wenn so ein Aldi Notebook gut wäre.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: größere SSD für Medion Akoya E4254*



marvin_ schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Tage ein Asus Vivobook der F-Reihe bestellt und ausprobiert und habe mMn eine extrem mieße Tastatur, schlechte Akkulaufzeit und ein mittelprächtiges Panel erhalten. .


Ja, Asus hat sehr stark nachgelassen.



marvin_ schrieb:


> finde ich es auch ein wenig cool wenn so ein Aldi Notebook gut wäre.


Also langlebig sind die Teile schon, aber eben manchmal mit Einschränkungen und Sonderbauformen ausgestattet (Motherboards, Gehäuse, Whitelists, ...).


----------



## marvin_ (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: größere SSD für Medion Akoya E4254*

Yeah. Das Gerät macht richtig Spaß. Top Tastatur, sehr schönes Bild, gute Ladezeiten. ((Windows Start dauert im S-Modus)mit der 64 GB flash-Karte 15sek.)
um nur einige Vorzüge zu nennen.

Als ich das Gerät ausgepackt hat habe ich aber erstmal einen Schock bekommen. Es war und ist zu 100% spiegelnd. Allerdings ist die Farbbrillanz so toll und die Helligkeit gut genug, dass es mich wenig stört. Was ich noch hoffe ist, dass es sich hier eventuell um eine Schutzfolie handelt, das weiß ich aber eben wie gesagt nicht. Werde vielleicht mal den Support kontaktieren.

Was man von den IPS Panel übrigens nicht erwarten kann ist, dass es extrem Blickwinkelunabhängig ist. Man hat ein tolles Bild und muss nicht unbedingt in einem perfekten Winkel von vorne drauf schauen, aber von einem stark seitlichen Blickwinkel aus, ist mein alter SyncMaster B2430 (TN-Panel) Desktop-Bildschirm überlegen.
ps.: SSD muss erst noch bestellt werden.


----------



## pedi (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: größere SSD für Medion Akoya E4254*

kannst du wegen des display bescheid geben, wollte das notebook eigentlich für meine frau.
spiegelnde display verträgt sie aber nicht.
danke


----------



## marvin_ (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: größere SSD für Medion Akoya E4254*

Also ich griege da nix weg. Habe den Support angeschrieben aber die müssen erst noch antworten.
Scheinen wohl doch minimale Verarbeitungsfehler oder sonst was zu sein, dadurch wirkt es so als würde eine Folie an den Rändern abgehen.
Unten rechts am Displayrand ist ein winziges durchsichtiger Dreieck. Aber wie gesagt, kann da nichts abziehen ohne das es ungesund für das Display wird.


----------



## marvin_ (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: größere SSD für Medion Akoya E4254*

@pedi; Gute Nachrichten für dich Es war tatsächlich eine Schutzfolie. Da stand auch nirgends was in der Bedienungsanleitung oder so.
Also die störenden Reflexionen werden nochmal deutlich reduziert. Es handelt sich aber nicht um ein 100% Spiegelfreies Display. Also ich finde man kann das gut mit dem meisten Fernsehen vergleichen die matt sind. Wenn keine direkte Lichtquelle drauffällt spiegelt nix, aber unter stärkerer Sonneneinstrahlung wird es ein bisschen schwerer etwas zu erkennen.


----------



## marvin_ (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: größere SSD für Medion Akoya E4254*

Ich bräuchte auch nochmal eure Hilfe. 
Das Touchpad neigt gelegentlich zum nach "links-rechts Scrollen".
Das brauche ich aber für gewöhnlich nicht. Kann ich das wo deaktivieren?


----------



## airXgamer (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: größere SSD für Medion Akoya E4254*

Irgendwo in der Systemsteuerung gibt es "Eigenschaften von Maus", da sollte sich das deaktivieren lassen. Eventuell gibt es auch noch seperate Touchpad Treiber Einstellungen, die heißen dann z.b.  "Synaptics Touchpad".
Für Windows 7 und 8 könnte ich dir jetzt noch sagen wo die Einstellungen ist, aber Windows 10 hat leider zu viel daran verändert.


----------

